# Two NFAA Pro Division Questions;



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Sometime you can wonder around in that place like a blindman with out a cane.
1. Have a look here, http://www.nfaa-archery.org/about/documents.cfm 
Go down to Contstitution & Bylaws, 
look in Artical III 

2. & 3. Go down to Item D, 7. read 7.1 thur 7.1.2

7. Tournament Competition:
7.1 Members of this division will not compete for awards other than money and/or
merchandise in tournaments below the state level. At the state championship theywill be required to compete in the Pro Division if one is available. However,
members are encouraged to support all types of tournaments by purchasing a
scorecard for the regular registration fee.
7.1.1 A NFAA Pro may compete for trophy awards at the state level with the
adult shooters, providing there is no pro division recognized at that
tournament.
7.1.2 The NFAA Pro Division recognizes only the Freestyle and Freestyle
Limited styles of shooting.


97 page's pro's should be familiar with :jaw:


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Skeeterbait.........Perfect! Thanks! I had been in the rules an bylaws but just missed that! Thanks again. Looks like I've got some really good reading to do. lol


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh It will keep on the edge of your chair,,, I'm not going to tell you how it end's:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh it was riveting!!!!! :darkbeer: Dang you, and I was hoping someone would share the ending............I slept through it. 

Got the info I needed though. It was all there. Thanks again.


----------

